# Brand new puppy mom looking for tips!



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! In about three weeks I will be bringing home my impossibly adorable Havanese puppy - I can't wait!! This is my very first dog though, so any tips and tricks, especially specific to Havanese, would be greatly appreciated! I do plan on crate training her - my breeder showed me one the size of a carrier that you may take on a plane (a little bigger maybe) and said to begin with, a smaller space would be easier for the puppy to get used to - does this sound right? It seemed a little small to me, but I have no reference at this point! Of course I would also have an ex-pen or gated off area for her to be in while I'm there with her.
I live in an apartment in Manhattan, so any thoughts on litter boxes/wee wee pads/etc are also welcomed.
Oh and any great training book suggestions? I have a lot of close friends and family with dogs, so I have been around them, but this will be my first time training my own 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

How exciting! I am still training my 8.5 month old Havanese, but you sound like you are off to a good start. A small crate, yes, airline-carrier sized, is just right for a new pup. They need to have only enough room to comfortably lie down, and no more. If they have more room, they might make one area a potty area and one area their den/sleeping area. Having a small enough crate inhibits the dog from pottying in the crate, allowing you to set her up for success by removing her from the crate and bringing her quickly to the correct potty area where you can reward using the right place. If you're consistent with this, house-training will go much more quickly. 

Ex-pens are great too. I am still using one for my guy as it is nice to have somewhere they can't get into trouble by finding things to eat or chew on when you are only able to "lightly" supervise them. It can also help control behaviours like rushing the door when someone arrives, or is a nice place to chew a messy chew toy or bully stick that they might drag around the house.

I'm in a 3rd floor apartment in downtown Vancouver, and I am using the larger sized Rascal Dog that was recommended to me here on the forum. I find it is just great. This way I don't need to bring Archer down 3 levels to get to the street first thing in the morning or last thing at night, when, frankly, my neighbourhood can be a bit sketchy. He definitely goes outside when he has the chance on our walks, but this alleviates the pressure to get outside right away, and makes it easier, especially with a younger dog, to make sure they are going on the right place. Archer stands at the patio door and whines to be let out if he has to go. I wanted him to whine to get my attention and he generally will do that. I haven't used a bell yet as the little whine is good enough for me but many people have success with a bell too.

Folks here recommended "The Focused Puppy" as a great book for starting with a new pup, and I couldn't agree more. I have been very happy with it (Thanks to Karen Randall who sent me up a copy!):
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=2502

There are lots of other great books for overall philosophy, such as Patricia McConnell's "The Other End of the Leash", but to start with just 1 book to work on a new pup with, The Focused Puppy has my vote.

This forum is a wonderful place to get advice, air frustrations and get help if you have a bad day, and just to have a supportive group of like-minded dog owners with Havanese-specific experience, so welcome!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I would recommend that you check around before buying lots of things to see if there are any available used. For example, we all run out & buy the little crate, but soon they have outgrown it. So there may be someone that you could buy from. Same thing with ex-pens. After a while, some people stop using them. Just a little tip to save you a little money. Trust me, you will spend plenty on your little furball!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

free reading 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with little puppy crates. I bought two that I only used for a few weeks before Kodi outgrew them.

As far as ex-pens are concerned, however, I think theya re always useful to have around. Kodi is 5 1/2, and certainly doesn't need them to keep him out of trouble at this point on a regular basis. But we just re-did our kitchen, and the ex-pens were invaluable for keeping him out of the way. (We actually still have 3 of them!) That way I didn't have to worry about him visiting the workmen (who he adored) and then running out of the kitchen with paint, grout or what have you all over his feet! 

We have also used the 3 ex-pens, all linked together, to make a little play yard when other friends brought dogs over, before we fenced our back yard.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I second the Expens. I keep one set up for Leo (1.5 years). He hangs out there when we are both gone. It keeps him safe and out of mischief. Leo doesn't use a crate much anymore but still prefers his little baby crate over his larger wire one. Also second The Focused Puppy. Can't help on the indoor potty options as I trained to strictly outdoors. Others will have suggestions. Enjoy your pup! They grow up so fast. These little Havs are splendid little dogs but you'll need to use consistent positive training to help your pup learn your expectations.


----------



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the great tips everyone!! I will be sure to check out Focused Puppy as well as the free readings. And my neighbor has a one year old Morkie with a crate and some things that he's outgrown that she's giving me to use. Getting super excited!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If you purchase a used crate, first clean the crate before allowing your Hav to use it. This will help stop the spread of diseases (e.g. canine parvovirus) and ensure a safe environment for your new puppy. Hard surface dog crates made from metal or plastic can be disinfected with bleach.

Use a water hose to thoroughly spray the dog crate with a steady stream of water, making sure that all the corners of the crate are included. Then scrub with soap and water to remove any debris. Next, empty any residual water from the crate and use a scrubbing brush dipped in a bleach solution (one half cup of bleach with warm water in a large bucket or container) to scrub the entire surface of the interior and exterior. Once the entire crate has been scrubbed, leave the bleach solution on for 20 minutes, then hose the crate again and allow the crate to air dry, usually overnight, until it is completely dry. And if you're not sure if the previous pet was vaccinated or its health status, you may want to disinfect the crate multiple times.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and back to the indoor potty option, living in the "frozen north" as I do, I wouldn't be without one! Kodi much prefers he great outdoors, but there are days that he can't get off the steps until we're plowed out. For those mornings and the pouring so hard we'd drown mornings, I am VERY thankful that his breeders trained him to a litter box (other indoor potty options work too) and I can just say, "Go use your box!". He'll look at me, sigh, then give up and use it. I get the feeling that, to him, it's sort of like us using a human porta-potty. We do it when there's no alternative, but would prefer another option!


----------

